# drinking and driving



## phinsher (Oct 27, 2005)

thought i'd post this to maybe help someone else avoid the same problem. One of the contractors we work around kinda turned a blind eye to his employee drinking a beer before leaving for the day. Not an uncommon thing in my area, however the ride home for him was a little different. An oncoming car crossed the center line and they had a head on collision at 50MPH. The other driver was airlifted and the guy i know was OK. The whole thing would have been a black and white issue, but because of that one beer he was hauled off in handcuffs, the work truck which contains the seamless gutter machine is impounded for the foreseeable future.

I can imagine someone out there is about to turn a blind eye to this type of thing. And it's this kinda story that will hopefully prevent it.:thumbsup:


----------



## CC1 (May 16, 2006)

The contractor would be lucky if no one calls him on the carpet!


----------



## asbestos (Mar 22, 2006)

phinsher said:


> One of the contractors we work around kinda turned a blind eye to his employee drinking a beer before leaving for the day.


Soooo one beer huh? oook so was that like in a five gallon bucket?


----------



## recruit4meisner (Feb 20, 2006)

asbestos said:


> Soooo one beer huh? oook so was that like in a five gallon bucket?



I was wondering the same thing:thumbsup: 
No offence, but that seems HIGHLY unlikely... is it possible he kept drinking after leaving the jobsite?
I remember 12-15 years ago, when I started, EVERYONE drank on the job, usually starting with a beer or two at lunch and going on from there. Now-a-days, boy things sure have changed!


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

1-2 beers should not get the average worker into trouble. We commonly close the day with a beer and discussion. Here the guy would get the standard roadside test and maybe a trip to the BATmobile. Passing these, he could go on.


----------



## widco (Jan 16, 2004)

---


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

If one beer puts you over the limit, it makes you wonder how pc this country is getting. I see drivers on my expressways, tollways, who should'nt be allowed to drive at 5 mph in a parking lot, even if the've been teetotalers their whole lives!


----------



## phinsher (Oct 27, 2005)

My point was that this guy thought it was fine too. Maybe his employee did keep drinking, I don't know. What i do know is the guys equipment is still impounded and the contractors who use him are now dealing with other gutter subs.


----------

